# Another one. RIP



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Andrew Sachs, Actor Famous For Playing Manuel In Fawlty Towers, Dies Aged 86.

I thought he was great and he did much more than Manuel. Lots of other parts and voice-overs.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of the few people who have been in both Coronation Street and East Enders.

Brilliant sense of humour, his role as Manuel made him and his phrases a household name.......

This has not been a good year......

RIP

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

¿Que?

A great actor.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

86 ain't bad

I'd recon it's a good innings 

It gives me 13 yrs

That will do me

Especially if Albert was looking at another 13 yrs 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Faulty Towers episode they showed last night, as a tribute, was not the one I would have chosen. He was, as usual, brilliant but missing from most of the scenes. There were better episodes that showed his talent. 


A sad loss.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

patp said:


> The Faulty Towers episode they showed last night, as a tribute, was not the one I would have chosen. He was, as usual, brilliant but missing from most of the scenes. There were better episodes that showed his talent.
> 
> A sad loss.


Which one did they show? If I had to choose I would probably pick the The Builders or maybe The Kipper and the Corpse:grin2:

Strange to think that he is best known for the part of Manuel and yet if you added up all his lines from the 12episodes it probably wouldn't amount to more than a few minutes. His death was discussed on Jeremy Vines show yesterday and I felt that it was unnecessary and regrettable that they brought up the Ross/Brand incident!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

caulkhead said:


> I felt that it was unnecessary and regrettable that they brought up the Ross/Brand incident!


I thought it necessary, it showed what a pair of barsteward pratts that pair are :serious:

tony


----------

